# New psu needed under 4k



## jash123 (Feb 12, 2017)

I need a new psu of 500watts under 4k 
Pc specs are as follows 
Amd fx 6300
Gigabyte mobo 
6 gb ddr3 ram 
Gtx 680 2 gb gfx
500 gb hdd


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 12, 2017)

jash123 said:


> I need a new psu of 500watts under 4k
> Pc specs are as follows
> Amd fx 6300
> Gigabyte mobo
> ...


Antec VP550P -4300.

Link:Amazon.in: Buy Antec VP550P 550 Watts PSU Online at Low Prices in India | Antec Reviews & Ratings

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## sumit05 (Feb 14, 2017)

*mdcomputers.in/index.php?route=pro...id=2610&search=corsair+cx430&description=true

CORSAIR  CX430 - 2940 /-


----------

